# Pax announces, "No Tip"



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
"Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
"Can we stop at Whataburger so I can get something to eat?"

"No."

"Well, there goes the tip."

A little shocked. I had just loaded her groceries. And why not just stiff me later, why announce it?

I was nice as can be.

And then of course; ONE STAR.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m not sure which was a bigger mistake: picking up an obese customer or loading her groceries in your car


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

And it was Bozo day for sure. Women gets in the car and tells me, "We're going to McDonalds, I've got a houseful of hungry kids."

"I don't do restaurants. But I'll take you there." She, of course wanted a round trip.

I asked if she wanted to continue. She got out and canceled.

Houseful of kids and apparently an empty fridge.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Unfortunately there isn't much you can do after you start the trip. You have to eat the 1* and the false report.

Some would suggest ending the trip right there and telling her to get out. I guess you could. I mean she is going to 1* you anyway. The problem is that only escalates things and you have more to lose than her. She can easily make something up and do a false report.

The only way I see to stop this is to not pick up at grocery stores or to cancel. But then your cancel rate can put you at risk. What I do is I usually only work certain times and areas where the passengers tend not want to do grocery or drive thru. It largely works. The problem is a lot of other drivers are catching on.



Terri Lee said:


> And it was Bozo day for sure. Women gets in the car and tells me, "We're going to McDonalds, I've got a houseful of hungry kids."
> 
> "I don't do restaurants. But I'll take you there." She, of course wanted a round trip.
> 
> ...


This is a byproduct of the poor per minute compensation to the drivers. If Uber would increase the pay to the drivers for waiting people would be willing to do it. So it is their fault.

Here they actually had the guts to raise the per minute rate a few cents without giving any of it to the driver. I am extremely pissed off over that and I see it as a major slap in the face. They are jerks and I literally hate the management. That is how bad things are now. And once I used to really like the company.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


Yeah I've never gotten a tip from a pax who said they weren't going to tip me and then changed their mind.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

As if the fat welfare cow was going to tip anyway.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

When I see that it is a grocery stop...

I ALWAYS cancel...

hit do not charge the rider...

and move on...8>)

Does this make me a bad monkey...???

Rakos


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Rakos said:


> When I see that it is a grocery stop...
> 
> I ALWAYS cancel...
> 
> ...


Isn't that the guy from the most interesting man in the world beer commercials? Handsome fella...



Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


NO FAT PEOPLE!

NO GROCERY STORES!

NO STOPS!

Didn't you ever read the ant manual? All 3 are on page 1!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Never deny a fat-lady her food!
Honestly, I would rather someone say “no tip”, no matter how flimsy the reason, than say “i’ll Tip you in the app” and not do it.. or, stealthily leaving a poor rating...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


You can still cancel as long as you did proceed in motion. As soon as she made the "no tip" statement, ok hit "cancel" and tell her to get her fat ass out....NOW!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Situations like that where there's a risk of a pax filing a false report are why dashcams are needed.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You're lucky she didn't take a bite out of your arm. Sounds like you got the better end of the deal.

NEVER pick up tubby. And IF you do, make sure tubby is fed well and it's belly is full.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Did you started the trip?

I only load baggage to protect my car and not for the benefit of the pax. Grocery bags will not damage my car's trunk or bumper. I let them load it and if I sense an attitude, I cancel.

As to obesity, I cancel for "excessive baggage".


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

PRO TIPS:

- Minimized Uber App while having it ONLINE
- When a PING come in, it will tell you the name of the PICK UP location on top
- “No Thanks” all Walmart, Kroger, Publix, Taco Bell, KFC, BK, McDee... etc pings
- Zero dents on your cancellation rate and avoid all sort of foolishness

Happy Ubering


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> NO FAT PEOPLE!
> 
> NO GROCERY STORES!


Oh sure lure them in with the Chips Ahoy cookies and then cut 'em off at the knees with a cancel. You're a mean one W4P.



Pax Collector said:


> You're lucky she didn't take a bite out of your arm. Sounds like you got the better end of the deal.
> 
> NEVER pick up tubby. And IF you do, make sure tubby is fed well and it's belly is full.


LOL PC ain't so PC.



Terri Lee said:


> "Well, there goes the tip."


So she's got her @$$ in your car, in your front seat, and feels comfortable enough to make such an insulting, entitled, threatening statement to you?

Hell no I would have taken the ratings hit immediately on completing the ride right then and there, and told her very unpleasantly to get out.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> LOL PC ain't so PC.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

We never heard the second part of these statements. Example:

1) There goes your tip...that you were never getting in the first place.
2) I'll tip you in the app...on the twelfth of never.
3) I'll give you a big tip...of $1, because it's better than nothing.
4) Can we stop at the Whataburger...but I won't offer you shit.
5) There's one more coming...in ten minutes.

The best statement is no statement...those always lead to tips, but if they didn't...nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


Can't get between a big mama and her whataburger.


----------



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

I’m getting more requests go to a fast food place lately. This is becoming a real problem.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Butterfield said:


> I'm getting more requests go to a fast food place lately. This is becoming a real problem.


Would you rather...

That they request...

A s l o w food place...???

Can you say escargot...

Rakos


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Strike 1 - Grocery Store
Strike 2 - *Morbidly obese woman*
Strike 3 - bags in cart

Actually the second one is probably enough for me to cancel her ride alone, Those fat women without friends are especially nasty, And you know she has no friend because no one is giving her a ride.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

FYI, discrimination towards fat people is legal. They are not a protected class.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> FYI, discrimination towards fat people is legal. They are not a protected class.


But I feel like crap when I make fun of fat people.
Not so much when I make racist comments.

Is that weird?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But I feel like crap when I make fun of fat people.
> Not so much when I make racist comments.
> 
> Is that weird?


Fat people are fat because they let themselves get fat. There is the occasional medical reason but that is far and few between. Race on the other hand is a crap shoot. The person has no control who is doinking who.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The only thing worse than a pick up request from the grocery store/Walmart/Target is one from IKEA.

“No you cannot tie your boxes of fake wood furniture to my roof!!”


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

If I cant tell the pax is at a grocery store or walmart upon accepting, I cancel as soon as I realize a pax is at a grocery store or walmart. I made the mistake exactly one time. Hopefully this was your one time.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


In the future, once you know it's already a lost cause. Have some fun.

As soon as she says "there goes the tip" a good reply would be, "you need it more, liposuction is expensive" then driver her fat ass back to the store and drop her there.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


If u roll up on the same situation next time just cancel. Grocery bags are an instant cancel.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> As if the fat welfare cow was going to tip anyway.


How do you know she was fat or on welfare? That's like someone you just met auto thinking you're a low life loser for working rideshare.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I got tipped on my last two grocery store pick ups, I have no problem with them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Notch Johnson said:


> I got tipped on my last two grocery store pick ups, I have no problem with them.


I'm glad for you. Since I wasn't tipped the two times when I took them I happily leave them all to drivers like you who make out on them Notch. Here's to hoping I've trained uber's algorithm to send them to other drivers like you before they send them my way. So far I haven't received anymore so lucky me.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Notch Johnson said:


> I got tipped on my last two grocery store pick ups, I have no problem with them.


 Early on I did a few grocery pick ups . No matter how many bags I lugged . I have never received a tip on one of these rides .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> I'm not sure which was a bigger mistake: picking up an obese customer or loading her groceries in your car


Or C) accepting a request from a supermarket

Always make note and look around for schools and supermarkets in areas not familiar with


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Hope you gave a 1 even though ratings are stupid


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

I once went to a grocery pickup and they expected me to turnaround and park by the curb to pick them up. When no one was coming in either lane. They went a short distance. No tip and attitude.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Ubersinger said:


> I once went to a grocery pickup and they expected me to turnaround and park by the curb to pick them up. When no one was coming in either lane. They went a short distance. No tip and attitude.


You can know the pick up location by name if you minimized Uber App... just in case you're not awared.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> "Well, there goes the tip."


_"Well, there goes the ride."_

groceries.. obesity.. entitlement.. yikes.. I would have sped off as soon as I rolled up to the beast... or at least dropped her off after that comment.. the 1-star was obvious from the moment she needed to announce that you weren't getting a tip..


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> When I see that it is a grocery stop...
> 
> I ALWAYS cancel...
> 
> ...


Yeah, until you pull up and see a luscious bunch of bananas in their cart. Like your gonna' be able to resist that? HAHAHA



bizly said:


> _"Well, there goes the ride."_
> 
> groceries.. obesity.. entitlement.. yikes.. I would have sped off as soon as I rolled up to the beast... or at least dropped her off after that comment.. the 1-star was obvious from the moment she needed to announce that you weren't getting a tip..


"...the beast"
LOL!!!


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

We do not deserve 1 star. One Saturday 3 riders got in my car and asked me to stop at one place to pick another friend. I said if it was on the way to destination, it would be OK. But it was in opposite direction. After driving 3 block, they said one more block. I told them they need to add a stop before I can go further. They got mad and asked to get out my car. They gave me 1 star. I don't believe I did anything wrong and do not deserve this 1 star.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

pearl east said:


> We do not deserve 1 star. One Saturday 3 riders got in my car and asked me to stop at one place to pick another friend. I said if it was on the way to destination, it would be OK. But it was in opposite direction. After driving 3 block, they said one more block. I told them they need to add a stop before I can go further. They got mad and asked to get out my car. They gave me 1 star. I don't believe I did anything wrong and do not deserve this 1 star.


Of what significance is it if the additional pick up is on the way to the destination? This is extra miles you are getting paid for and should always welcome this kind of request.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

How could I get paid for extra miles if they did not request the extra stop via Uber system (and the extra stop was not on the way to destination)? I thought the fare is fixed once they entered destination when they requested the ride. Maybe this is something I don't know because I just started Uber in April.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

pearl east said:


> How could I get paid for extra miles if they did not request the extra stop via Uber system (and the extra stop was not on the way to destination)? I thought the fare is fixed once they entered destination when they requested the ride. Maybe this is something I don't know because I just started Uber in April.


It's fixed for them, not you. That's why they didn't want to add the stop after the ride was requested and accepted. Doing that would remove the guaranteed price, and switched it over to miles and minutes.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


Why not stop?



SuzeCB said:


> It's fixed for them, not you. That's why they didn't want to add the stop after the ride was requested and accepted. Doing that would remove the guaranteed price, and switched it over to miles and minutes.


You got paid


SuzeCB said:


> It's fixed for them, not you. That's why they didn't want to add the stop after the ride was requested and accepted. Doing that would remove the guaranteed price, and switched it over to miles and minutes.


you always get paid for what you actually do


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Why not stop?


I don't permit food or beverages in my car. So, no one has ever spilled anything in my car.
Murphy's Law: "Things will go wrong in any given situation, if you give them a chance."

No one has ever gotten sick in my car; 30 months of driving.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

an obese woman caused damage to my rear seat track. she was so heavy, she stepped on a piece of heavy plastic covering the rear track (where the seat slides back and forth) and snapped it. I heard it snap and immediately looked after she got out.

took pics and turned it in. got $150 to repair.

im gonna think twice about obese passengers from now on.

to the OP, I guess you did the right thing. she would have eaten the burger in your car and farted it back out.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> Strike 1 - Grocery Store
> Strike 2 - *Morbidly obese woman*
> Strike 3 - bags in cart
> 
> Actually the second one is probably enough for me to cancel her ride alone, Those fat women without friends are especially nasty, And you know she has no friend because no one is giving her a ride.


I would have announced NO RIDE then cancelled with a charge.

"Get your Fat Ass out and grab your shit."


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I would have announced NO RIDE then cancelled with a charge.
> 
> "Get your Fat Ass out and grab your shit."


^ ^ ^ best advice ever


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Ardery said:


> ^ ^ ^ best advice ever





Terri Lee said:


> I don't permit food or beverages in my car. So, no one has ever spilled anything in my car.
> Murphy's Law: "Things will go wrong in any given situation, if you give them a chance."
> 
> No one has ever gotten sick in my car; 30 months of driving.


I never thought it would happen........then it did!



Terri Lee said:


> I don't permit food or beverages in my car. So, no one has ever spilled anything in my car.
> Murphy's Law: "Things will go wrong in any given situation, if you give them a chance."
> 
> No one has ever gotten sick in my car; 30 months of driving.


Ok that's your choice


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> FYI, discrimination towards fat people is legal. They are not a protected class.


Depends on the state. In some states, you cannot discriminate based on a person's weight.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> "Well, there goes the tip."


My long experience in this business dictates that people with an attitude like that never intended to tip in the first place. When I hear that, I tell them this. They do not like it, but, then, no one likes to be called on his [solid waste of a male bovine].



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> As if was going to tip anyway.


Such is the dictate of my experience in this business.



backcountryrez said:


> We never heard the second part of these statements. Example:
> 
> 1) There goes your tip...that you were never getting in the first place.
> 2) I'll tip you in the app...on the twelfth of never.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^Must Read and Pay Heed, with the FIFY on Number Three^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



CYP said:


> If I cant tell the pax is at a grocery store or walmart upon accepting, I cancel as soon as I realize a pax is at a grocery store or walmart.


Grocery stores and Wally Worlds are often places where it is easy to do the Shirlington Shuffle.



Notch Johnson said:


> I got tipped on my last two grocery store pick ups, I have no problem with them.


I do not often receive a tip on grocery jobs, but, I do not have too many problems with them, either. Usually I run them.



pearl east said:


> We do not deserve 1 star. One Saturday 3 riders got in my car and asked me to stop at one place to pick another friend. I said if it was on the way to destination, it would be OK. But it was in opposite direction. After driving 3 block, they said one more block. I told them they need to add a stop before I can go further. They got mad and asked to get out my car. They gave me 1 star. I don't believe I did anything wrong and do not deserve this 1 star.


Is this the first unmerited One Star that you have received? (HINT: It is not going to be the last).



pearl east said:


> How could I get paid for extra miles if they did not request the extra stop via Uber system (and the extra stop was not on the way to destination)? I thought the fare is fixed once they entered destination when they requested the ride. Maybe this is something I don't know because I just started Uber in April.


SuzeCB has been so thoughtful as to provide the correct reply. I do recommend enrolling in the New2This School Of Longhauling to take the highest advantage of this. I have not enrolled, myself, as my long experience in this business has taught me how and when to do it, but, those unfamiliar will benefit from his instruction.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


Better idea: Say "Yes, I will wait up to 7 minutes for you at Whataburger for $5, paid in cash up front. Each additional minute costs $1, paid in cash before leaving Whataburger. I have change if you need it." Keeps you from having to say no and gives her the choice of whether to stop. If it goes longer than 7 minutes, you've still made the extra $5. If she gets huffy, say "I'm taking you to your destination now" and drive. If she keeps whining, say "I'm sorry, ma'am, but those stops cost me real money. I have to charge for them" and keep driving.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> I'm not sure which was a bigger mistake: picking up an obese customer or loading her groceries in your car


Nobody sits in front seat unless I have a full load or have a physical need to.

I will load ANY cargo that can fit in my SUV. If its too big or heavy...oh well...sorry...NO.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Nobody sits in front seat unless I have a full load or have a physical need to.
> 
> I will load ANY cargo that can fit in my SUV. If its too big or heavy...oh well...sorry...NO.


On the cargo thing I once had two pax show up with huge skateboards where the tops had industrial grade sandpaper traction on them to help people stay on them. I was like hell no they are not going in my pax compartment those things went in the hatch back. As big as they were they would have scratched the hell out of my interior upholstery.

One of them initially refused and wanted to take it inside the pax compartment with him. I firmly told him either that goes in the back or it doesn't go at all.

?ouche wasn't even the account holder either. It always seems like it's the non-account holders that want to cause issues cause they have no skin in the game.

Just a quick warning to my fellow uber-oners watch out for the large skateboards!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I only help loading if they really need help..
Usually these people use GoGoGrandparent's service..
What nice about it..
Its free! And they always tips..
A non-profit organization that book UberAssist.

If its a walmart pax.. GTFO


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> I only help loading if they really need help..
> Usually these people use GoGoGrandparent's service..
> What nice about it..
> Its free! And they always tips..
> ...


I don't think they have it yet in my market. I've never seen a ping for one yet. I suspect eventually we'll get it, or something like it in my market because I see a lot of vehicles marked as transport vehicles dropping elderly people at hospitals presumably for appointments.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Why would any driver pick up at a grocery store? Who takes an Uber to a far away grocery store? You know it's going to be a very short trip and very little chance of a tip. Screw that, those rides are ant food.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ibeam23 said:


> Why would any driver pick up at a grocery store? Who takes an Uber to a far away grocery store? You know it's going to be a very short trip and very little chance of a tip. Screw that, those rides are ant food.


And pax expecting you to either help, or load the bags yourself. No thanks. Notch can have all of those.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Lets say all the circumstances were the same but the pax was a slim sexy 22 year old blond female. The responses would have been a lot different. Says more about the people on this forum then the obesse pax.



ibeam23 said:


> Why would any driver pick up at a grocery store? Who takes an Uber to a far away grocery store? You know it's going to be a very short trip and very little chance of a tip. Screw that, those rides are ant food.


Theyre good if youre chasing a ride incentive.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Lets say all the circumstances were the same but the pax was a slim sexy 22 year old blond female. The responses would have been a lot different. Says more about the people on this forum then the obesse pax.


Nah, I think the responses might be a _little_ different. Not a lot different because grocery stores with tons of bags and food drive-throughs still really suck--even with a hottie in the car.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

john1975 said:


> Lets say all the circumstances were the same but the pax was a slim sexy 22 year old blond female. The responses would have been a lot different.


Unless you are a virgin or some fat obese loser who has to pay to get laid, I doubt the outcome will be any different. When I am driving, I am maximizing my profit, I am not out there to make friends. 22 year old hot blonde is not going to add an Uber driver's phone number or leave a tip, Period. But then again I have seen some creep on this forum who act like they have never seen a woman before, So I guess you could be right.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> It always seems like it's the non-account holders that want to cause issues cause they have no skin in the game.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The last one that I had like this involved eating in the car. What was funny was that I picked up the first passenger, the account holder, who announced that we were picking up her friend then going to the final destination. She had it programmed into the application. She was a nice lady. It was funny that the subject of eating in the car came up en route to pick up her friend. She agreed that it was rude.

We get to her friend's address, she gets into the car, I verify the final destination. As I proceed down the street, the friend pulls out a bag of some kind of crunchy snack and, before I can take in everything, starts to eat from it. I inform friend in a courteous, businesslike and professional tone and manner that I would prefer that she not eat in my car. She inquires as to the reason. I inform her that it leaves crumbs, especially when it is some crunchy thing like she is eating and it requires me to clean it up, if I notice it, lest a subsequent customer downrate me for a dirty car. Friend informs me, in a manner most rude, imperious and condescending that this is my problem, not hers.

At that point, I tell the account holder that as she has been acting like a civilised adult, I am going to make an exception to my usual course of action; instead, I am giving the account holder the opportunity to school her obnoxious friend, see to it that she puts away the snack and I will complete the trip. At that point, the friend responds by directing profanity at me. I then inform friend that she is to exit the vehicle immediately. I inform account holder that she can complete the trip or join her friend, I do not care which, but, her friend is not riding anywhere in MY vehicle. Both of them got out. I rendered one star and submitted for a cleaning fee for the crumbs. I got a report for "professionalism" and noticed a ding in my rating.

Rohit would not give me a cleaning fee nor would he remove the rating. I sent multiple e-Mails demanding both, but this time, I got nowhere. I could not go the obnoxo route with Rohit, as I had complained about obnoxious passengers. Often, if you are very rude to Rohit, you get what you want, or, at least, you get something.



ibeam23 said:


> Why would any driver pick up at a grocery store? Who takes an Uber to a far away grocery store? You know it's going to be a very short trip and very little chance of a tip. Screw that, those rides are ant food.


If you are close (within two or three minutes) they are allright. They are good if you are trying to knock out a Quest, as well.



john1975 said:


> Lets say all the circumstances were the same but the pax was a slim sexy 22 year old blond female. The responses would have been a lot different.
> 
> Theyre good if youre chasing a ride incentive.


I am out here for the money, not to run a rolling Meat Market. I already have a girlfriend that I can barely afford. I certainly can not afford two, especially one who is twenty two years old. I am an old coot, so no young chickie wants anything from an old coot but money. Aside from that, as an old coot, I could not keep up with a young chickie.

The last line receives a ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am out here for the money, not to run a rolling Meat Market. I already have a girlfriend that I can barely afford. I certainly can not afford two, especially one who is twenty two years old. I am an old coot, so no young chickie wants anything from an old coot but money. Aside from that, as an old coot, I could not keep up with a young chickie.
> 
> The last line receives a ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


2 points for ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ing your own statement!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> 2 points for ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ing your own statement!


The ^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ was for your statement about the ride incentives, ................or was it my statement about them to which you were referring?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The ^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ was for your statement about the ride incentives, ................or was it my statement about them to which you were referring?


It was for the one below.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I am out here for the money, not to run a rolling Meat Market. I already have a girlfriend that I can barely afford. I certainly can not afford two, especially one who is twenty two years old. I am an old coot, so no young chickie wants anything from an old coot but money. Aside from that, as an old coot, I could not keep up with a young chickie.
> 
> The last line receives a _*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*_


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

WTF is there so much hate for fat people? I've never been able to find a correlation of fat == asshole.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I always cancel when I see the pickup is at a grocery store. They're always short min-fares with either arms full of stuff or a whole cart.

It's just a waste of my time.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I don't think they have it yet in my market. I've never seen a ping for one yet. I suspect eventually we'll get it, or something like it in my market because I see a lot of vehicles marked as transport vehicles dropping elderly people at hospitals presumably for appointments.


I would imagine there are services all over the country, however if you ever been to the doctor, you know there is always wait times, delays or people showing up late. For many of these people a regular routine appt can be a whole day process and they usually pile up a ton of appts for the drivers.

A few disasters early usually has a domino affect for the rest of the day.

Also the dispatch systems are often either old, or operated by inexperienced people. From my experience the whole non medical transport industry is ripe to be taken out like the taxi industry.

And with Medicare, the check never bounces


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Also the *dispatch* systems are often either old, or operated by inexperienced people.


 (emphasis added)

"Dispatch" systems? WHAT "dispatch" systems? In this area, at least, the majority of "dispatch" is a driver's lining up his pick-ups and drop-offs for the day through one or more public or private agency or another (sometimes a combination thereof). If something happens, it does, in fact, have a domino effect on how the subsequent riders get picked up. If Customer Three of the Day is slower than usual coming out of the address, the driver is late for all subsequent pick-ups. If there is a fire, demonstration or Flashy Arrow Hell, the driver is super late for all subsequent pick-ups; some patients will miss their appointments. Then, of course, if the doctor sees the patient too far past the appointed time, the vehicle comes and leaves.

The only time that anyone really DOES get any halfway acceptable service is when it does get contracted out to cab companies. In this market, all of them have satellite/digital/computer/GPS call assignment systems. The order takers either have experience or get it, although if they had to go to voice dispatch (READ: REAL dispatch), they could not do it. The problems that these agencies had in the past with the cab companies was that the drivers did not want these trips. Now that the credit cards are here, cab drivers are becoming used to waiting for their money. The "cash daily" days are mostly gone. You might get one or two cash trips, but, sometimes not even that. If I run, say, one hundred dollars (a short day, to be sure), if I have fifteen dollars in cash, that is about the usual. ...........but, I stray.............................. These days, now that the TNCs have taken many of the residential area customers, the cab drivers are jumping on these jobs.

We do have GoGoGrandparent, here. The poster that the quoted poster quoted states that the GGGP service is free to the elderly, but I have read differently, elsewhere. I have read in more than one place that GGGP charges its fees and is taking advantage of the elderly who have problems dealing with technology. Many of the TNC drivers here do not like those trips, as sometimes they require extra effort to pick up the passengers. At some places, they expect the driver to go inside and get the passenger; a call or text is not sufficient. To read half the posters to these Boards, they will not even call a run-of-the-mill passenger. No come out; no ride; collect cancel fee; have a nice day. For the garbage base rates that Uber and Lyft pay, I am not spending my time to go inside and wait for someone to come out of there and get into my car, especially given the garbage waiting rates that Uber and Lyft pay. If they can not be toes-to-the-kerb, I deal with the five minutes/two minutes only because F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* demand it. Now, if F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* were to pay some proper rates, I might be willing to go inside and spend the time.....................not for current base rates, I will not..................


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> "Dispatch" systems? WHAT "dispatch" systems? In this area, at least, the majority of "dispatch" is a driver's lining up his pick-ups and drop-offs for the day through one or more public or private agency or another (sometimes a combination thereof). If something happens, it does, in fact, have a domino effect on how the subsequent riders get picked up. If Customer Three of the Day is slower than usual coming out of the address, the driver is late for all subsequent pick-ups. If there is a fire, demonstration or Flashy Arrow Hell, the driver is super late for all subsequent pick-ups; some patients will miss their appointments. Then, of course, if the doctor sees the patient too far past the appointed time, the vehicle comes and leaves.
> 
> ...


From my limited experience with higher level transports they often dispatch first available ambulance and have them drive across the county, when the more efficient way was to dispatch a ambulance about to become available in the next area many times there would be a unit waiting for the next call in the parking lot when we arrive lol

Most of these companies are or were one time another company, bought or acquired through another company, nothing has been integrated as far as a team and are often run still as separate businesses lol. They dont want to spend the money and using a single system for all the units instead of a disorganized mess lol

If I had the money this whole industry is just asking to be destroyed and there are millions of people praying for a fix


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> From my limited experience with higher level transports they often dispatch first available ambulance and have them drive across the county, when the more efficient way was to dispatch a ambulance about to become available in the next area many times there would be a unit waiting for the next call in the parking lot when we arrive lol


The _*ammuhlansiss*_ are a different animal altogether. There are more than a few inefficiencies in those things. Some of said inefficiencies have made the Eleven O'Clock News, here, because they have cost lives. We had one person die of a heart-attack here, _*in front of a fire station where there was an ambulance and crew available*_ to transport the guy. Policy did not allow for the crew to man the ambulance, put the guy into it and haul him off to the hospital. They told the people who were trying to help this guy that they had to call 911, which they did. The Fire/EMS dispatched an ambulance from somewhere else. By the time that it had arrived, they guy was almost dead. He was pronounced DOA at the hospital. The Inspector General's investigation revealed that had the crew manned the available ambulance and hauled him off to the hospital, the odds were high in his favour for survival.

That is just ONE inefficiency.

George Washington University Hospital is located on one of the more dangerous traffic circles, here. I have had more than one employer inform me that they have instructions to wait for an ambulance to pick up anyone injured in a collision on that circle. These same employees have told me that they break that rule all the time. They just hustle out there with a gurney and some trained emergency personnel and a doctor, scoop up the casualty and hustle him inside.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I would imagine there are services all over the country, however if you ever been to the doctor, you know there is always wait times, delays or people showing up late.


I surely do, not only that but constant cancellations.

Pro tip: If you or anyone you know gets scheduled for an appointment months out wait a week, and start calling early every day and let them know they're available for a walk in if they've had a cancellation. Call every day, and after about three days to a week they'll remember the name, and if you leave your number they'll call back if they have a last minute cancel. Happened to me today. Got in a month and a half early on a walk in.



Kodyhead said:


> For many of these people a regular routine appt can be a whole day process and they usually pile up a ton of appts for the drivers.
> 
> A few disasters early usually has a domino affect for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Yep it'll happen across the board I'm sure.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> She was waiting in front of the grocery. Morbidly obese and 3 heavily loaded reusable bags in a cart.I met her at the trunk, "Can I help you with these"?
> "Sure" she said, and stood there while I loaded them.
> Squeezes into the front seat, "How do you adjust this?"
> She's reaching futily for a nonexistent control on the left side of the seat. Aren't they ALWAYS on the right side?
> ...


Put her out right there



Rakos said:


> When I see that it is a grocery stop...
> 
> I ALWAYS cancel...
> 
> ...


No, you were a bad monkey before



pearl east said:


> How could I get paid for extra miles if they did not request the extra stop via Uber system (and the extra stop was not on the way to destination)? I thought the fare is fixed once they entered destination when they requested the ride. Maybe this is something I don't know because I just started Uber in April.


No, the fare is not fixed



Fargle said:


> WTF is there so much hate for fat people? I've never been able to find a correlation of fat == asshole.


White and/or fat people are the only ones we are allowed to discriminate against


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I've done at least half a dozen grocery store pickups (with actual groceries). Many are foreign university students who live just a few blocks away. My solution to that is to stay away from campus!

I've been tipped, and like $5, on several grocery story runs...including someone I 4*'d for wait time (because it took so long to load the bags). I felt bad about that one. I think pax realize it's an inconvenience for drivers and the conscientious ones tip or at least treat me very politely. The again I don't drive in the hood.

The thing about non account holders causing problems is a real issue. I now have zero reservations about down rating account holders when their friends behave badly. They need to keep their friends in line or keep different company. Or tell their friend to use their own Uber accounts. The lessons need to be taught.

I see a lot of you people emphasizing low AR / high CR as the answer to many driving problems. I don't necessarily agree with this because I think you can have a high AR / low CR by choosing the right times and places to go online. It's good for business to at least maintain a high AR when you're online. It's easy to just go on and off line many times in a shift, which I think Uber prefers because it takes you out of the dispatch equation and connects drivers to riders faster. I may start a separate thread about this.

In the example in the OP I probably would have done the drive thru, been polite, and then given her a bad rating. It takes a lot for me to confront pax / not finish the trip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> What are you thinking? Are you drinking?


I agree. emdeplam appears to have been drinking. Normally I like his or her input but the way this is worded is a bit odd. I know from personal experience that it's a bad idea to drink and post on UP. (See my post: "I'm Sick of Disgruntled Full-Timers!")

emdeplam , why doesn't Uber come up with a service specific to grocery store pickups or fast food drive-thrus? I don't really mind them, but it would be cool if drivers could see up front what they're getting into before accepting. Fewer hurt feelings all around.

The bags aren't what really concern me when it comes to grocery store pickups. I just 4* them and flag Wait Time if I have to swipe Start Trip after the 5 minute timer, just like with anyone else who wastes my time. Unless they are REALLY nice (like one recent young lady) or produce a cash tip.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

jazzapt said:


> The only thing worse than a pick up request from the grocery store/Walmart/Target is one from IKEA.
> 
> "No you cannot tie your boxes of fake wood furniture to my roof!!"


I'm sure IKEA have a universal roof rack in their catalogue. Just duck inside, then spend 2 hrs with the flimsy toolkit to slap it all together which should keep the Pax entertained!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You're lucky she didn't take a bite out of your arm. Sounds like you got the better end of the deal.
> 
> NEVER pick up tubby. And IF you do, make sure tubby is fed well and it's belly is full.


PC you crack me up LOL, but right on!!!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> I don't permit food or beverages in my car. So, no one has ever spilled anything in my car.
> Murphy's Law: "Things will go wrong in any given situation, if you give them a chance."
> 
> No one has ever gotten sick in my car; 30 months of driving.


So I took an uber to the airport. I asked the man to stop at Starbucks. He was very nice about it. The ride cost me 25$ and I gave him a 50$ tip for the kindness. Sometimes kindness goes a long way


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> So I took an uber to the airport. I asked the man to stop at Starbucks. He was very nice about it. The ride cost me 25$ and I gave him a 50$ tip for the kindness. Sometimes kindness goes a long way


/\
I call BS


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Fat people are fat because they let themselves get fat. There is the occasional medical reason but that is far and few between. Race on the other hand is a crap shoot. The person has no control who is doinking who.


Yes and no... I've been fat, I've been rail thin. A lot of seemed hormonal or something since some times in my life I felt hungry all the time and at others I could eat 800 calories a day and feel fine.


AllGold said:


> Nah, I think the responses might be a _little_ different. Not a lot different because grocery stores with tons of bags and food drive-throughs still really suck--even with a hottie in the car.


Young women seem to be the best chance at a random 1 star... so.... no.


----------

